# What would you do with this ?



## brad2506 (Aug 19, 2017)

Ok so ive completed the first of two enclosures in and old corner tv cabinet and feel the need to keep building.




I have this other larger tv wall unit that im thinking of fitting out as an enclosure or two

So looking at the pic, its 1780cm wide and 150cm tall, what would make out of it ?
How would you devide it up into more than one enclosure ?


----------



## Stompsy (Aug 20, 2017)

It really depends on what you plan to keep in it. I'm looking at something similar as one big enclosure for my rapidly growing lace Monitor. But if you have several smaller species, you might be better off making several. And how... well again, that depends on the species and their requirements.


----------



## brad2506 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks, yeah i know its a vague question.


----------



## Smittiferous (Aug 21, 2017)

The sides for something arboreal and not too large(knock out the shelves, or have at them with a jigsaw to create small platforms), and the central space for something terrestrial and also not too large? Some kind of smaller dragons? Keep the cupboards for storage for utensils/vitamins/feeders.... That's what I'd do


----------



## Grunter023 (Aug 21, 2017)

I am in the process of doing the exact same unit. I am thinking of putting a rough scale python on each side and a Darwin carpet in the middle. I have cut a circular hole at the bottom in the middle so the Darwin will be able to go down the bottom where the doors are as a hide. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedragon (Aug 23, 2017)

im looking for one the exsact same and open all the walls up and leave the doors on and put doors on for a coastal carpet python


----------



## Snapped (Aug 23, 2017)

I had a similar unit, and this is what I did with it.
https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum...sure-a-converted-tv-unit.218475/#post-2478309


----------

